# New Colson Bicycles for 1936



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## DonChristie (Jun 23, 2015)

Cool stuff, man! Thanks! Didnt triple 3 just acquire a single bar roadster?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2015)

Yeah, I posted a cat pic of it on his thread. Another catalog coming up...


----------



## frankster41 (Jun 23, 2015)

No waterfall badges here either. They must have been between 37-39


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2015)

Yeah,I know '37 was the first year the WF was used. Only a 2-3 year thing.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2015)

1937 Imperial with WF badge





Taken from the Cabe Photo Archives

http://thecabe.com/arc/prewarballoon/1937 Colson Imperial/


----------



## slick (Jun 23, 2015)

Are you trying to turn me into a Colson guy??? It might be working......they already ride great with the 2 i have.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 23, 2015)

That looks like that Ladies Colson that just turned up in GA. 
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-Who-scored-THIS-awesomeness&highlight=colson


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2015)

Sure looks like it. Even in the special order Ivory with contrasting fenders. Nice!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 23, 2015)

I would have thought the 1936 catalog would have featured the Commander.
Thanks, for updating the thread with the Commander page, Mike. That was Colsons flagship bike for 36.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jun 23, 2015)

Anybody have any Colson Lit for the 37 Vogue?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2015)

From what I've heard, Colson catalogs are quite hard to come by. Apparently Colson would insist you, the bicycle shop owner, return last year's catalog before you could receive the new model year's. Guess we're pretty lucky to have this one


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jun 11, 2019)

eye was able to copy a colored 36 catalog with the commander in the same card stock as the orig.///also one page from a mag. BICYCLE WORLD august  1936 showing a 36 commander with a tricycle included ...a toot to look at...thank you Ron Summer.....


----------



## Boris (Jun 14, 2019)

Don't know why I didn't see this before, but THANKS @fordmike65 !!!!!


----------



## jimbo53 (Jun 15, 2019)

Picked up this run down 36 girls Colson at a classic car swap meet. I used one of Jim Harrison’s TRM tanks to build up this sweet riding custom. Patina is all original-just cleaned and rubbed on some boiled linseed oil.


----------



## Boris (Jun 15, 2019)

Need to see shot of entire completed bike w/tank.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 15, 2019)

I guess this one never did have a guard.


----------



## jimbo53 (Jun 18, 2019)

Boris said:


> Need to see shot of entire completed bike w/tank.



Oops! Left off the $money$ shot!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 15, 2020)

Wow, I just noticed the code words in the catalog for each model.  That's kinda funny.


----------

